# Shortsleeve Family Farm, kids due today , their mama's story pg5



## PattySh (Feb 22, 2011)

First round of does due for the year. The girls are all bred to my  small black and tan alpine/togg buck.  It is really cold here so I hung a heat bulb near the waiting girls. So worried about a baby freezing didn't sleep much last nite. Sasha(small alpine) is due tomorrow. Hopefully twins in there and not another huge buckling. Wish me luck with her the last delivery was very difficult and we had to get the vet out.  I got a kid puller tho now so I am more confident. Sparkle (alpine/oberhasli) is due the 26th(first freshener and Sasha's 1/2 sister) and S'more (mini-nubian)March 12th (had a nice  black/tan doe last year and I found her running around almost dry). Can't get the video monitor to work in my room for some reason, so sleeping out on the couch near the monitor til Sasha and Sparkle pop then maybe a bit of comfortable sleep before on watch for S'more. What we do for our goaties!!

edited to say another round of sleeping on the couch (4/6) watching the video monitor with my laptop for company!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 22, 2011)

Right around my B-Day!!! Of course I have to join ANOTHER kidding thread... I think I have 5 now... LOL


----------



## helmstead (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 22, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's hoping for TWIN  *DOELINGS!!!*


----------



## lilhill (Feb 22, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## PattySh (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am on pins and needles. I have to go to the airport on Thursday(a hour away) to bring a puppy who is flying. I never ship and this one unfortunately doesn't fit under a seat so owner can't fly in for her  so made an exception.  Have to be there a full 2 hours early so crap nervous about that and nervous that hubby will get stuck with a difficult kid delivery. Crossing fingers Sasha will go tomorrow or better yet both girls will go back to back Fri or Sat. Sun I have a baby shower to go to. This will be quite a week.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 23, 2011)

Nothing yet. Sneaking out to buy dog food leaving hubby in charge.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh Patty....Doe Code!


----------



## PattySh (Feb 25, 2011)

Sasha went into labor this evening around 8. 2 very long front feet came out and no head  so I went in to check things out. Found a third leg and a head and what felt like a butt. Thinking the kid is coming both ends at once!! Pushed the feet back in several times but could not seem to get all the parts sorted out. Tried for about an hour then gave up and called the vet who came right out. On the phone she asked if it was the same one as last year...good guess huh. She was able to get the  head in the kid puller and out came a good size doeling. Cute black and white. Went back in to check and found another kid breech. Ah ha!! No wonder three legs. Turned it and out popped another cute black and white doeling. Healthy good size kids and mom looks ok too, she let me milk colostrum out no problem. Kids are in the house as it's still cold here, the had their first milk and are started to stand up well. $160 vet bill but 2 doelings and mom's ok so I guess it could have been worse.Kids were too big for mom so I will breed her to the Nigerian next year as she milks 1 1/2 gallons and she is one of my favorites. If she has trouble next year we will call it quits. Here are the girls.


img]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1685_babygirlgoats1.jpg[/img]


----------



## PattySh (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 26, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!! i glad you got things sorted out....


----------



## PattySh (Feb 26, 2011)

OK I seriously can't sleep. Sparkle is due tomorrow and she is a first timer and 1/2 sister to Sasha who has had the vet out 2 yrs in a row  I was hoping that she'd fire up when the vet was here but no go on that! Have to go to a baby shower on Sunday so she better go tomorrow and NATURALLY!! Wish me luck!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 26, 2011)

HERE'S LUCK TO YOU, I'M WATCHING 5 DOES RIGHT NOW, ALL DUE HERE UP TO THE 1ST, SOME ARE STRINGING, PAWING, HUMMING, AND I HAVE A FF WHO LOOKS LIKE SHE'S TRYING TO KEEP THEM IN LOL SILLY GIRL!!!!


----------



## dkluzier (Feb 26, 2011)

Had the same thing with my trips with 3 legs, head and a butt.  I also got things turned around.

Congrats on your beautiful kids.!!


----------



## msjuris (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations.  Yay for two doelings.  I guess Sasha's making up for the difficult delivery by giving you doelings and such pretty ones too.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Poorboys good luck on your impending deliveries. Wishing you natural easy deliveries. Sparkle is due today and S'more on March 9 then we get a month's break. All is well this morning the doelings sucked down their bottles with gusto. Heading out soon to milk Sasha again. I think we'll use a 10am/10pm schedule which works for us. Nice little doe  stood right there in the kidding stall and let me milk her easily last nite at midnite. MUCH easier than last year with little teats and swollen udder.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Poorboys good luck on your impending deliveries. Wishing you natural easy deliveries. Sparkle is due today and S'more on March 9 then we get a month's break. All is well this morning the doelings sucked down their bottles with gusto. Heading out soon to milk Sasha again. I think we'll use a 10am/10pm schedule which works for us. Nice little doe  stood right there in the kidding stall and let me milk her easily last nite at midnite. MUCH easier than last year with little teats and swollen udder.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 28, 2011)

Sparkle is overdue, due date was Sat. She is bagged up and ligs gone so should be soon. no vet no vet no vet no vet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 28, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 28, 2011)

and   Come on Sparkle!!!  bring on the doelings!!!


----------



## PattySh (Feb 28, 2011)

OK This was way easy!! Sparkle kidded tonight. A single very big doeling. Husband looked at the monitor and said something is hanging out of Sparkle. Saw membranes, went to the barn and saw perfectly presenting kid nose two feet YES !!!!!!! Big kid so helped pull it but within 10 minutes total I had a nice dry doeling. She is a first freshener but let me milk her standing untied.   Came in and fed the kid who sucked the bottle like a champ and daughter had a nice meatloaf dinner in the micro for me. Wow they should all go like this. The kid is 1/2 alpine 
1/4 Togg 1/4 Oberhasli  Here she is.....

.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 28, 2011)

How keeute!

Congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2011)

She's just a baby doll!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm betting the Alpine blood made her so flashy...but I hope my Togg x Ob kid(s) coming in June are that adorable...congrats!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 28, 2011)

She's a keeper!  And she looks HUGE!  How big was she?  

Congratulations!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

WOW!! She is gorgeous!!!  would love to see a pic of her standing... I bet the flash isn't just in her coloration!
_Edited to add: _ given her flash... I suppose its okay that she wasn't twins...


----------



## PattySh (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow. I just weighed the singleton doeling she's 10#!!! Weighed her twice to be sure.  Super easy delivery for a first timer with a huge kid.

Yes glad it was one,we are hoping to be able to use some milk and not have to feed it to all the kids.  My 5 yr old grandson has been waiting very patiently for his share of goats milk as the vet said  to wait 96 hrs as Sasha had antibiotics. He loves goat's milk. Sasha milked  2 1/2 qts yesterday and I bet Sparkle will do the same so I think we're good tho.

Well we have all doelings so far, assuming we'll  also get some bucklings to raise for the freezer. How do you not keep the does tho lol? There will be alot of cheese  making and our pigs and chickens will be fat! Thankfully I bought a machine as we still have several pregnant. Now bucks can happen and I'll be fine with that. No seriously as long as they are born healthy and the does are ok I really don't care the sex, it all works.

Thanks for all the support guys, still can't believe this one popped out so easy. Hope the others all go so easy.

As for the color, I do know that Sparkles father was a white alpine with very little black on him so I bet he's the "bling" guy. Sparkle has a white face just like this doeling.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

double WOW!!!  glad it was a relatively easy delivery!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 10, 2011)

Just went out to check S'more.  Due date: March 12.  Felt the kid move so hope I have time for a cat nap. Watching the  video monitor, playing with the computer.................

(S'more is the goat in my avitar, she is a mininubian)


----------



## PattySh (Mar 11, 2011)

S'more was nice and started hard labor during our barn chores tonight. We finished up the chores, milked the goats then helped her deliver two cute little twin  bucklings. One reddish with white markings and one black with white markings. Mom is a mininubian, Dad small togg/alpine. Very easy delivery. These guys are tiny compared to the big ones we've had this year. They are curled up in a laundry basket near the woodstove.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 11, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> S'more was nice and started hard labor during our barn chores tonight. We finished up the chores, milked the goats then helped her deliver two cute little twin  bucklings. One reddish with white markings and one black with white markings. Mom is a mininubian, Dad small togg/alpine. Very easy delivery. These guys are tiny compared to the big ones we've had this year. They are curled up in a laundry basket near the woodstove.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1685_babyboygoats1.jpg


  AWW!!!  YAY S'more!!! Good girl for waiting until they were out there to help you


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 12, 2011)

Very cute. Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 12, 2011)

They are adorable.  Congratulations on having a cooperative doe.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## lilhill (Mar 12, 2011)

Congratulations!  They are adorable little guys!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 12, 2011)

Every nice looking babies all of them  wow thats a nice doeling too 

Congrats!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you! They are all doing well. S'more is one of my favorites.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 12, 2011)

I love the doelings feet markings! So cute!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 15, 2011)

Ginny ( black and tan NubianX) due April 6,
Carmen (tan, black markings Alpine) due April 8

picture taken several months back, ginny in the front, carmen hiding behind, felt kids in both! It's a go!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice looking girls! Good luck!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 20, 2011)

Did the birthing/milking trim on both first fresheners today and trimmed their feet. Both Ginny and Carmen were awesome. Both girls have nice little udders started. First time with the clippers and they were so good, didn't wriggle at all. A little nervous about the upcoming deliveries as Carmen didn't grow as much as I had hoped and I hope her kid(s) are small enough for her to deliver easily. She's solid not skinny just small. Both girls will be 15 months when they deliver. Both Carmen any Ginny are my "rescue" babies. They were culls from a big dairy and I got them as bottle babies for $20 ea.  They would have been sold for meat. Ginny  who is a nubianX was culled because she had a very small extra bit of a teat at the base of her "good"  teat.  It was a totally nonfunctional little thing so I just pinched it off with a hemostat when she was a couple of days old.  Ginny had a very rough start from a quick switch to formula (we used a good formula tho Land O lakes) and I had to tube her  for 2 weeks as a newborn before we got her stable.  On top of that she had frostbite on both ears when I got her  (and more lice eggs than I have ever seen on an animal) as she had been born in main housing in the dairy in January.  Although her ears were half swollen when I got her she luckily only lost the tips of her ears. Massaged those little ears and applied ointment twice a day. I just love her.  Carmen who is an alpine with prob a bit of nubian in there,  was really little and I suspect one of triplets and I think that is why she was culled, she was the smallest baby there that day and she needed me. She never missed a beat and she did well on the formula switch and is such a lovebug, always kissing me. She has the biggest upright ears, too cute. Am anxious to see their babies and grateful they are alive. Looking forward to see how they milk.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## PattySh (Apr 6, 2011)

Ginny is due today and Carmen in 2 days. Ginny ligs nonexistant but such a tiny little udder, Carmen's tail still firm and tiny bag too. Heading to the barn soon to tell Ginny  tonight would be good.


----------

